# "The shadows of Mordor"



## Lauris (10 Sep 2015)

As a great fan of Middle-earth stories and the mystery tales about the Land of Shadows,
Orcs, Trolls and mighty wizards, gained my inspiration and decided work trough it in my next project.

The tricky part will be the composition. The goal is to work towards "negative composition" with the
lines and forms. I wish I would have a little more space

So a little bit technical information:

Tank: Custom build 60x40x40 cm
Capacity: 90L
Cabinet: IKEA, 65x60x40 cm
Light: Radion XR15FW
CO2: Injected
CO2 dissolving: in-line atomizer +
APS 2L prefilter as reactor (on inlet)
Filtration: JBL e1501
Heater: Hydor 200w (external)
Pipework: Lilly pipe, Glass surface skimmer
Other: Twinstar nano

Soil system by ADA:
Amazonia soil, Amazonia powder new, Power sand
Bacter100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Penac-P, Penac-W
ADA Sarawak sand - ornamental

Water Chemistry:
RO+JBL Aquadur, Tropica Specialised, EL Potassium, EL Ferro (if needed)

Hardscape:
Seiruy rock (approx 30kg's)
Dried bonsai

Plants: 
Riccardia chamedryfolia, 
Fissidens nobilis,  
Eleocharis sp.Mini,
Hygrophila sp. Araguaia

Live stock: TBC

And few photos.. sure things will change a bit, depending how well I will manage to squeeze in everything














Challenge for me now is to make both stones creating gap to make stand in the way
as in pictures. It means i may need to drill a holes on the bottom to join them with
supporting stones under. As I see no other way (no silicone or putty will hold the weight)
and in the same time I don't want to break them up with drilling. If any suggestions
please feel free to share


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Sep 2015)

Nice sinister scape there.
Epoxy glue might do the trick for your rock placement challenge.


----------



## ismayandi (11 Sep 2015)

that is a spooky tree


----------



## parotet (11 Sep 2015)

Hi Lauris

IMO there are two very strong focal points, the gap and the tree... but when you look the layout your eyes goes from one to the other. Maybe some pieces of wood more between the rocks on the left could help to solve this problem and even to reinforce the gap focal point. Take for example the first picture, the wood on the left could create the illusion of a tunnel, with the gap at the end. My two cents 
Anyway, I'm sure it's going to be another great tank!

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (11 Sep 2015)

Jordi thank you for your input. this will be taken in consideration when I will set this all in the tank. I would love to have a small tree on other side but I'm not confident about the pattern of what it will create (it may well do the composition static). unless I can find 2x smaller tree. or probably I just need to work with two focus points. it's just a matter of balancing bot out

I am planted!


----------



## Martin in Holland (11 Sep 2015)

Maybe just try to turn the tree so it will hang over the gorge ?? (counter clock wise 90 degrees)


----------



## Lauris (11 Sep 2015)

might try. thanks.

as another option that might work just lower the tree and raise higher the stones creating the gap. so just a change of focus point importance, if I experss it right

I am planted!


----------



## The_Iceman (11 Sep 2015)

Interessting hardscape!

Looking forward to seeing it placed in a tank and planted!


----------



## Halley (11 Sep 2015)

I would take the tree out and put a rock in its place but the hardscape looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (11 Sep 2015)

Awesome, looks great get planting.....


----------



## Wizard (11 Sep 2015)

Love that layout ....should of known I'd find you here too lauris


----------



## Lauris (12 Sep 2015)

Little update.
at first decided to go today with ornamental sand. I think the colour of this will suit in well
I have a plan for some certain areas get covered with it. ADA Sarawak sand.




Fluval epoxy putty did a brilliant job on fixing the left stone of gap.







 

It is pretty solid at the moment. Now I need to work out the stone on right.
I think I will try with same putty, in worst case scenario it will not hold it together and
I will be able to test it before it will go in scape


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (12 Sep 2015)

Have you tried to put wood at left? It needs more space, atm it limited by right side glass. Or test advice from Martin. Right now your hardscape seems as 2 separate parts, IMO.


----------



## Lauris (12 Sep 2015)

Thanks. I will try to settle it in few ways. when the hardscape will be in the tank itself. now it is little hard to tell about how much space actually it needs. 

I am planted!


----------



## Newbiedoobydo (13 Sep 2015)

It's scary! Definitely Mordor-ish!


----------



## Clint Hewitt (14 Sep 2015)

Can't help seeing the tree as a freaky hand


----------



## Joe Turner (14 Sep 2015)

I think given the right plant selection this tank will be amazing! Cant wait to see it develop


----------



## Lauris (14 Sep 2015)

Joe thanks! 

Any suggestions? I have a plan to start dry with moss and yoghurt, but still haven't decided on rest of the planned planted areas

and my plan for the tree is to leave top without plants. as it should carry a purpose of "dead" tree

I am planted!


----------



## Joe Turner (15 Sep 2015)

Lauris said:


> Joe thanks!
> 
> Any suggestions? I have a plan to start dry with moss and yoghurt, but still haven't decided on rest of the planned planted areas
> 
> ...


_Eleocharis Mini_ in the bottom valley, if you're planting it that is? It's fine leaves would compliment the pointy dead tree pretty well I think. Some _Cyperus helferi _could be used elsewhere to the same effect?

What moss are you going with?


----------



## Lauris (23 Sep 2015)

Hi!

It is time for an update, i guess..

Last Saturday finally decided to clean the tank, prepare it and hardscape it. The easiest part was to take everything apart,
move live stock and plants to temporary tank before I will decide what to do with all the contents.. 
So fresh start.. I was waiting for this moment a good while.. 




This time I decided to try complete soil system, so prepared goodies. Mainly all powders will last for another 2 scapes at least
so in the end it is not that bad..




Bottom layer in.




Before adding soil tried to see how well I can manage to fit the gap. to get rocks together
Fluval SEA epoxy putty did a monster job. it is solid and looks like it does handle the weight pressure very well




so the next part was the hardest for me. I'm not claiming master degree in composition (still on the bottom of my learning curve), but tried to work
towards the goal aimed. had a lot of struggles with right side of the tank.. too close to foreground, too much detail, 
too much attention.. was close to get rid of the tree.. 




I can't say I'm 100% happy now, but it is a little better after few days. pushing, adding, removing and moving things..
Decided to raise soil in background for a fair bit, so the tree is losing now against dark background, but I have a plan for
Elocharis sp.Mini. I think it might help once formed nicely in green carpet. could not say no to that little tree as it is a part
of the lot story. If in case it will not fit.. in the end.. it is not glued to rocks.. I can move it away any time








and few photos in detail..








Spent a good time reading trough one of the G.Farmers journal and decided to go the method of moss DSM he used. 
so today painted few areas with Fissidens (greek yogurt, moss and ro water). Interesting experience and definitely
it will be a challenge for me. Tomorrow I will paint more with Riccardia (i hope this will be a god choice for this project)
















sealed with cling film.. hopefully it will do. so far T in tank is +23 (I hope it is the right mark), Humidity in 2 hours did raise up to 55%
Now I need to observe how it will act tomorrow. Just in case I have a heat mat, think I can install it in somehow to keep the T up and so humidity with it.
Light now is set to 13 hours with 1 hour ramp up and 1 hour ramp down. Don't know if that sounds right but if any one has better suggestions 
please feel free to give me some tips


----------



## zgmarkozg (24 Sep 2015)

awsome scape, DW is look spooky!


----------



## Lauris (25 Sep 2015)

just a quick and simple video of ADA bottom preparation for this scape



I am planted!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Sep 2015)

It's an interesting topic. A great layout you have, a little risky, perhaps, because that gap is "very strong" and time will tell if plants will help there.
Your DSM will be very interesting to follow.
Good luck.

Pedro.


----------



## Lauris (25 Sep 2015)

Thanks Pedro.

I'm aware of these risks, but I hope for the plants to get things in balance. As you said..  it needs a bit of time

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (26 Sep 2015)

had an issue with keeping the right T and Humidity over 1st few days.
Did not want to mess with heating mat, to install it under tank etc..
so far current experiment successful. took my tiny back up heater out of attic
it has thermostat and all.. sealed the hole in back wall of the cabinet,
but with some space to exchange air.. and it worked well..

T from +18-19 (over night) and +22 over day went up to 20-21 over night (set it on timer)
and +24/25 over day. Humidity issues fixed. have now 90-95%.


----------



## Lauris (26 Sep 2015)

note: God! whatta smell! i hope it is for good. 

I am planted!


----------



## Joe Turner (28 Sep 2015)

Dryscape looks amazing, the putty did a great job! I've not seen a DSM with yoghurt done on rocks yet, interested to see the results! What did you use to bank your substrate?


----------



## Lauris (28 Sep 2015)

Thanks. I hope it will survive. Cannot tell much so far. needs more time I guess. somehow managing with humidity around  85%-90% and T 24-26 over day. 

To bank substrate I used mainly substrate. hah... it was a part of process.. First it was only about 5in on back. in the process it went up to 9in. 

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (1 Oct 2015)

so.. progress of dry scape moss after week
Riccardia looks like is doing well.. Fissidens - not much for an update but
looks like they are attaching to stones.. 

Riccardia painted stones:









another week to go and I will plant some Elocharis sp.mini


----------



## Marius_20 (2 Oct 2015)

Keep going man. At the end will look amazing.

All the best


----------



## Lauris (2 Oct 2015)

Thanks. It really looks like getting greener every day (or that's just my imagination..!?)

I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (4 Oct 2015)

Another progres update here. Week 4. 
Rocks painted with Riccardia are getting greener every day.
Places painted with Fisidens.. can't tell much. Looks pretty
dark'ish but when inspected closer - looks like it is attaching and 
developing new growth, just very slow

Plants added: H. Araguaia, Marsilea hirsuta

Managing to keep humidity about 80-85% and T+23-25
Added two extra Lights (24w T5) for better results. 

Hopefully next week my Elocharis sp.mini will arrive


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2015)

Wow a really interesting project...following this for sure.


----------



## Lauris (4 Oct 2015)

Troi said:


> Wow a really interesting project...following this for sure.


Thank you Troi!

I am planted!


----------



## MightyPumpkin (5 Oct 2015)

Looking moody  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Turner (5 Oct 2015)

Exciting times! Looks great already! Eleocharis Mini will just top it off


----------



## Lauris (7 Oct 2015)

Just another quick update. Very exciting for me. Fissidens are alive! 
so far all going good. Elocharis will arrive in few days


----------



## The_Iceman (7 Oct 2015)

Very nice images Lauris,

looking forward to see the final result.
Dry start is nothing for me, I'm way too impatient for that.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Lauris (10 Oct 2015)

another little update:

Inspired by Mr. Teapot decided to put my hands on DIY lamp shade.
As my girls were complaining about the light hitting in their eyes, finally decided to change things..

To be fair - ended up with a bit too massive look for my eye (I could make the board 1-2in less in height)
But it is no way I'm re-doing it now  3 evenings spent on this..

This will hold my Radion light unit and 2x2w4 T5's (420mm) for extra support or backup if needed
Also it will be easy to fit it with second Radion..just in case it happens..

And closer look in my 3 day DIY experience


----------



## foxfish (10 Oct 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Very nice images Lauris,
> 
> looking forward to see the final result.
> Dry start is nothing for me, I'm way too impatient for that.
> ...



Interesting comment as dry starts usually give far faster growth than a water filled start.

Lauris looks like you are having fun .. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lauris (11 Oct 2015)

sorted the cables also. now looks much better..  only thing left is to find a decent cable tidy in white colour. This is setup now with 1 
Radion fw15XR and 2xT5's 24w. (Juwel Day and Sylvania Grolux)





meanwhile struggling with Araguaia .. 1/3rd of it is gone on one side.. I thought I should keep
this plant and in tissue gel and plant it just a few days before flooding. Next week Elocharis arrives
it means I might just plant it well and flood it next week.. so far the greenish stuff and moss is attached.. don't want
to loos araguaia, but looks to me I might need one extra portion..


----------



## Lauris (15 Oct 2015)

Hi everyone!

This might be the right time for an update.
Flooded on 12th of Oct. As soon as received Elocharis
planted and flooded. Could not wait longer as H.Araguaia was struggling
in DSM and I lost half of it. So looking for portion to replant missing spots

so .. many says proper planning is essential .. and I do agree.. somehow I missed
that my intake (glass surface skimmer) is 2/3rs of the tank height. Cannot
keep it at front, so somehow squeezed in 45 degrees angle. Still skimming
surface but less efficient. Also I may struggle with flow for elocharis on left top corner
.. my own fault doing so freaky layout. no hopes lost yet, at least I think i did everything
possible so far to get some flow there. And filter is quite powerful for only 60-70L
of actual water in the tank. so fingers crossed

so far changing water every day for 35% about, to minimize possible issues
after flooding (excess of organics, nutrients etc)

My obsession with light needs to be controlled.. I think Radion will do great job on its own
but still have extra support in that lamp shade, 2x T5s 24w (just trying not to turn it ON) 
I might just take out one daylight and leave Grolux on its own to give more reds if needed

As soon as amonia will drop (1-2ppm) and nitrites gone - my 16 Ember Tetra will
go in.. might add another few if I will feel too short. 

The green'ish thingy on rocks looks very nice.. I really hope to manage keep it so and
develoop better.. For me it looks like a thick layer of algae (i hope Twinstar will not have a negative 
effect on its growth)

some photos for update:

Elocharis sp.mini




H. Araguaia




Creepy bonsai








This is my favorite piece in this setup




And once planted the lamp shade does not look anymore as massive
as all the attention now is to the tank..




Thanks for watching this


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2015)

Hi all, 





Lauris said:


> The green'ish thingy on rocks looks very nice..


They look great.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Clint Hewitt (30 Oct 2015)

Please update


----------



## fleetEWD (1 Nov 2015)

Powerful piece. Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Andy Thurston (2 Nov 2015)

Lauris said:


> only thing left is to find a decent cable tidy in white colour


What about this?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-mm-102-...hash=item4198d2463a:m:mecOBLq0JMPLLQ-f_CctJwA


----------



## JBronsveld (8 Nov 2015)

Love the scape! LOTR!


----------



## banthaman.jm (8 Nov 2015)

Stunning Lauris, such a well thought out hard scape.... Great height, depth and great use of the rule of thumb as far as perspective two thirds.  Keep the updates coming as it one of my favourites on the site.
Jim


----------



## Lindy (9 Nov 2015)

I absolutely love this but there is one problem....as soon as you add plants and make it look lush it will stop looking anything like Mordor...


----------



## GDM (9 Nov 2015)

ldcgroomer said:


> I absolutely love this but there is one problem....as soon as you add plants and make it look lush it will stop looking anything like Mordor...



Very good point. I'm looking for knackered brown leaves, lots of dead bits, weird alien hybrid plants......now there's a challenge!


----------



## BruceF (9 Nov 2015)

Has the Ent moved at all?


----------



## Lauris (9 Nov 2015)

Hi all. Thank you for all the comments. I'm just after a battle with many different algae and plant recovery. that's what happens when you underestimate the power of Radion. 

I will give more details on my issues once I will have a time to put it all together. 

I am planted!


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

This project is looking really good.
The yoghurt method is something i hope to try in the future, most of all because i hate tying down mosses, and because even with glue it always has a not-natural look to it, like if moss was put on top of rock or wood as oppose to growing on to give that ageing look.
But yours is really looking like moss growing or rocks and wood like it does happen in nature.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Dec 2015)

Hi Lauris, How is the scape coming on


----------



## alto (20 Dec 2015)

I've been wondering the same!

updates please - it's been far too long


----------



## joakimli (23 Dec 2015)

Cool scape!  How's the ikea-stand working for you? Can it handle the weight?


----------



## Lauris (28 Feb 2016)

ok... so.. this project of mine.. one of the worst nightmares I had..
it failed on me in sooo many ways. The main reason I didn't update it
- I had no joy of it at all.. maybe a little.

Apologies for my inactivity to everyone following on this. Too many things were
failing in too many ways and my efforts to change things were not successful.
I'm sure one of my mistakes was - I did not ask for help here, but well.. what
is done, is done. On another hand it was a good experience how to deal
with few processes etc..

very last pics of this tank:














New project is coming soon. Current tank and cabinet is sold. Same size tank
and higher cabinet is placed on order. Radion light will travel to new homes soon too..

I promise I will be more active on next one... I got my lesson


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (28 Feb 2016)

Very nice pictures, anyway!


----------



## Lauris (28 Feb 2016)

I know how to work with camera, now I need to learn how to keep plants. lol

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosko (28 Feb 2016)

Ill definitely follow this . Nice scape Lauris !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (28 Feb 2016)

Kosko said:


> Ill definitely follow this . Nice scape Lauris !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! But this on is gone. Nothing left  Retired it few days ago. 
Soon enough I will have my next project up 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (28 Feb 2016)

Would've made a lovely iwagumi if you could have removed the tallest stone IMO, all we can do is learn from failures  I've had loads  look forward to your next journal lauris


----------



## Kosko (28 Feb 2016)

Lauris said:


> Thank you! But this on is gone. Nothing left  Retired it few days ago.
> Soon enough I will have my next project up
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk



Lol. Well, looking forward to see your next project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (28 Feb 2016)

tim said:


> Would've made a lovely iwagumi if you could have removed the tallest stone IMO, all we can do is learn from failures  I've had loadslook forward to your next journal lauris


Thank you Tim! 

maybe I will try to master iwagumi style  in future. But it is not in my "comfort zone". I miss nice wood and taller plants a lot 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (29 Feb 2016)

Sounds like a lot of change 
thanks for the update -  looking forward to the new project!

Tank still looks good in the pictures


----------



## Lauris (29 Feb 2016)

alto said:


> Sounds like a lot of change
> thanks for the update -  looking forward to the new project!
> 
> Tank still looks good in the pictures


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------

